# put my dog asleep



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

my damn dog just nipped my 19 month old boy in the face we took him to thr e.r and he did not need stiches so that was good. i have had this dog for 5 years and he has had to adjust to a new wife and child so far so good until tonight. it was a warning nip he could have dune alot worse my wife wants him gone a.s.a.p(put to sleep) this is very had for me to do. i know the kid come first and he was just messing with the dog to much on the floor and are bed room door was shut so the dog could not leave the room my wife child and i were in so it was no ones fault if any one want a awesome german shepard he is the one he will be free along with all his stuff toys,shock collar,bark collar ect.... he is very well trained and is a very good watch dog and wants alot of attenshion. if know one wants him he will be put to sleep in 10 days what would you do if you were in my place? picks of the dog can be seen at the bottom of my posts or in the member gallery.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im sure your dog didnt mean any harm. If he did he would have attacked your son. Ive had Germen Sheppards when I was kid, thought mine never bit me, she did give her warning signs when she wanted to be left alone. In this case your son does come first. Maybe you can compromise and make your dog an outside dog instead of an indoor dog. That way you both win.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im sure your dog didnt mean any harm. If he did he would have attacked your son. Ive had Germen Sheppards when I was kid, thought mine never bit me, she did give her warning signs when she wanted to be left alone. In this case your son does come first. Maybe you can compromise and make your dog an outside dog instead of an indoor dog. That way you both win.


 That sounds like a good idea Mrs. Natt. Just build a nice house for the dog to live outside.


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

that really sucks man, I feel for you. I just put down my 5 yr old St Bernard like 5 months ago, and was one of the hardest things I ever had to do. Good luck with whichever you decide to do.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I dont believe you should put an animal to sleep just because you cant take care of it. I know that it sux that he bit your child but if you cant find a place for him in 10 days, maybe you should bring it to an animal shelter so it has a fair chance of being adopted to another family and get a loving home. I mean, you said the dog was being messed with so it attacked, and so its more of an instinctual thing and not purposely. Accidents happen and you shouldnt put an animal to sleep just for that. In fact, I would bring the dog to an animal shelter as soon as possible both for your child's safety and the dog's safety. Im sure if he attacks the child again, your wife would end up making sure he gets put to sleep. Best of luck to you and in the meantime, maybe you should keep the dog outside if its not too cold, or at least keep him separated from the child in a different room.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Thats a real tuff one since you've owned the german shepard for five years....I had one from the time I was 4 till we had to put alseep when I was 20, it was a great dog but my parents didn't get a dog until I was 4 for a reason. Pets especially powerful dogs like that really don't have no place around babies. There is just to many risks. Little kids don't mean really no harm but they do pull and poke at animals and the dogs sometimes plays back just to ruff. I would do what the other guys said build a dog house attached to the garage in case it gets real cold at night like im sure it does with you being in Wisconsin right...I live in Wisconsin and the winters suck. Then when the child is maybe 4 just slowly let the dog back in the house now and then. Just what I would do. Its a tuff choice either way. But I wouldn't rush it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im sure your dog didnt mean any harm. If he did he would have attacked your son. Ive had Germen Sheppards when I was kid, thought mine never bit me, she did give her warning signs when she wanted to be left alone. In this case your son does come first. Maybe you can compromise and make your dog an outside dog instead of an indoor dog. That way you both win.


 very well put .ms.natt...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Where are you located? Definatly DO NOT put the dog to sleep. It is an unfortunate situation. I actually bear a small scar on my lip to this day when my dog bit my face when I cornered it on the floor as a child. Either find another owner or determine sme way for it to continue living. The dog doesnt deserve to die.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

If a Ger. Shep. attacks it is not going to be just one bite where as liek a Staffy Bull or a Pit Bull will bite and lock on. A Shep. will bite multiple times. Although he did bite. It sounds to me that it is just a warning bite, but it is nothing to take lightly. You definitly cannot keep this dog around children. I wouldnt even let them be togather supervised. It is a risk you just dont want to take. You are lucky he is a good enought dog to warn you, it could have turned out a lot worse. My suggestion is to find him a new home and in the mean time keep him away from children. From what you have said, he is a happy healthy dog and i dont believe you should have him put down, just make sure he gets a home withoug small children.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my dog attacked a person and her dog walking outside my fence. the person wasnt touched, but her permeranian (spelling) got tore up. no blood, but just chewed on by my dog.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t happens, but sometimes you gotta make a choice, is this dog worth the trouble? i would never put my dog to sleep, unless he attacked a human being.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't have him put to sleep finding him a home please


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry about post, button got stuck


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Again im sorry


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dont put him to sleep! That is fucked up. It was just a nip.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

seems the dog would do better among adults only, as dogs get older they are less tolerent towards kids,my dads dog was exactly like that ,my dog!! wouldnt touch my kids for nothing, 115pound rott. big baby, if he did, hmm his life would be in my yard, i grew up around animals, wow i didnt help at all sorry,


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

don't put him down just find him a new home or give him to a shelter.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I think that if you cant find a new home for him then youll have no other option but to put him to sleep since keeping him anywhere near your child can pose a threat. tough choice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When I was a kid, my parents had a dog that bit others to protect us, too...
The first time we thought it was a feak accident, but after it happened repeatedly, and after the dog almost bit out my nephew's eye, we decided to put him to sleep... :sad:

It had nothing to do with agression: it was purely defensive, to protect me and my brothers and parents. But we had to do it before anything serious would happen. I don't think it's something you can get out of your dogs head: it's basically instinctive behaviour, and you can't control instinct... I also doubt giving him to someone else makes sense: I doubt the dog will be happy with another owner.

Either way, it's a horrible decision to make, and I'm really sorry you have to go through this, hays








Good luck!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

No man...don't put it to sleep.i believe that it was not aggression but as others told an "warning" bite.My bigest Dob "Judy" once try to bite my sister but this happened when she pretented hitting me and i was faking cried.
But it's all up to you....









Jim


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

thanks to all im trying to keep the dog at my home until the 10 day holding time is up in wisconsin if a dog bites a person it needs to see the vet 3 times over a 10 day spand and on the 10th day your free to do what ever you want with the dog.
today i feel just sick and could not sleep very well last night its bad because he is like a son to me so the best thing i can do is house him here for the 10 days and then give him to the animal shelter again thanks to everyone.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

the real choice is what bitch you want gone, the dog or wife. keep the dog, make arrangements. give it to a good friend you trust, or something so you still get to see him


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hays98 said:


> thanks to all im trying to keep the dog at my home until the 10 day holding time is up in wisconsin if a dog bites a person it needs to see the vet 3 times over a 10 day spand and on the 10th day your free to do what ever you want with the dog.
> today i feel just sick and could not sleep very well last night its bad because he is like a son to me so the best thing i can do is house him here for the 10 days and then give him to the animal shelter again thanks to everyone.


 So there is absolutely no way your wife will let you keep it?


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi. I would not put the dog down.
It sounds like the dog was P'd off about being harassed by your son.
I'd either try and keep the 2 of them separated(at least till the child is older) or
like already stated making a outside dog of him may work,or gating off a section of your house/apartment.
It's a tough call,I wish the best for everyone in this situation.
The child's welfare has to come first,but younger kids don't realize they can get hurt by playing too rough.
A family friend of ours had this problem with a rottie.
Dog was eating and their toddler came up from behind the dog and grabbed 2 handfulls of rear end.The dog instinctively snapped,before realizing who it was.
It took 27 stitches to close his face.However after that the child NEVER bothered the dog again.
Good luck!
Eric


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Most people here said it was a warning bite but i think he was just playing with your kid. dont put him to sleep if you have to give him to a shelter. good luck


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Don't put him to sleep.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

I wasn't gonna post to this except to say sorry...to you buddy..
Unfortunately&#8230;I saw a post regarding large dogs and kids somewhere in here..
(to whomever thinks that large dogs and babies shouldn't be together) 
I have 5 kids.. and another on the way....
So I had to post to this.. couldn't resist myself...I think...lol
I have always had large breed dogs...
From German Shepherds and Boxers to Dobermans...which we currently have two (2) of. I'm sure you can see where this is going now.
I'm not sure who made your rule book with dogs and kids...but they were wrong.
My experience (totaling 6 kids, 15 nieces and nephews and 20 + dogs...all large breeds) tells me that it is how you raise the animal( and the kids)...ie.. their environment including socialization with other animals and people of all ages and sizes.
If your animal is an adult and has not been around youngsters&#8230;it is highly likely that it may not work out for both. 
My wife for instance....never bit in 28 years of her life...then a dog bites her..
Guess what it was? A damn wiener dog from next door.
It cannot possibly be because they are larger or smaller...some of the most viscious dogs I know are smaller animals.. They must have a complex or something...I'm not a doggy psycologist or anything....but I can tell you this much..... My kids have never been bit by our animals....But I know of some animals that might down the street...and we teach our children respect and how to treat the animals appropriately to limit the contact with the ones that are suspect and to become friends of the ones that are not suspect.
It is a dual edge sword that must be sharpened on both sides....education will be there defender and keep you and your kids safe with animals.. The animals are verywhere you go....neighbors...park and etc..
If you feel that your animal is suspect to possibly nipping kids&#8230;For all concerned&#8230;do something SOON. Take him to the shelter&#8230;give him away&#8230; You could be placing yourself at risk knowing that there is a risk with the animal and not doing something about it. 
Is it hard to teach a youngster how to treat an animal?&#8230;.no I say. 
Our little one at present is a little more rough with the dobys than I'd like&#8230;..
Constantly correcting her will I'm positive help to teach her how to treat them.
Shaking my finger at the big male dobi and reassuring him calms him down.
Perhaps try a new&#8230;younger pet instead&#8230;.that can grow with your child.
As a person who has spent years working with and training animals&#8230;
Not flaming you ....concerned about misinforming others on topics you know little about. No offense. Regards and Later...Str8


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

The big question is how much time have you spent with your son and dog together? As everyone knows dogs are pack animals. They are supper social and feel most comfortable in that environment. Too me it sounds like the social structure may not be developed.

Also has the dog been around any other children? If not, it maybe something your dog is not sure of and due to that reacted in the way it did.

Do not put the dog to sleep. That IMO is making the dog pay for others mistakes.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I would never put a dog to sleep just because something happened like this. We have had our Shepard/lab for about 5 years and when my daughter was born 3 years ago we were very worried about the same thing. I noticed in your post that you said you all were in the room with the door closed. You and your wife didnt leave your dog any escape exit. When my daughter does stuff like that to our dog she just gets up and leaves the room. my wife is pretty anal when it comes to this stuff. she did a bunch of looking up crap on the net about babies and dogs and they suggested not to make you dog feel trapped when around your infant.

Try and put the blame on yer wife for closing the door and make it sound like its all her fault and not the dogs.







If that dont work the grab yer dog and things and move on out !! j/k There is always a bright side to everythign. This one is, once in 19 months isnt bad, its better than once a month.

Anywho, I dont think you should put it to sleep just for a freak accident, but if it happens again then you should consider giving the dog to someone.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i voted no because there is alot of easy ways to keep that from happen again... i think the one to blame is you or your wife to not look after the dog and the kid while they were in th same room... thats my opinion maybe ive got this all wrong...


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Hey buddy, sorry to hear about this incident. I read this post and talked to my cousin about your dog cause he love shepards. Well, unfortunatley he cannot take him, but he did inform me that there is a couple of shelters that would take your dog and not put him down. His ex gf used to volunteer there so thats how he know about it. I believe his sister got some shepards from there. So,if you are willing to take him to Illinois, I can get the numbers of these places for you.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

no...find a way to train the dog letting him know that is not acceptable...there are a ton of families who have dogs and babies...don't just give up and put him dom..work with the dog. Like Ms. Natt. said, I'm sure it didn't mean harm..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i voted no. hays you are definately in a tough spot here. i see my dogs as family just like you do. kids need to learn and they bother the sh*t out of dogs sometimes. when i was young i wouldn't stop messing with a family friend's german shepard and my mom said "hey leave him alone you're freakin it out." I kept bothering it and she said obviously you need to learn a lesson and let me keep it up. well the dog bit the sh*t out of my arm (tore up a bit, but no stiches needed). i learned my lesson and know that it was my fault. be logical man, it's not the dog's fault. kids need to learn and to be taught, run that by the wife.

Joe


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

I voted no because there are better alternatives.
But I hope your son is doing alright.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

im sure ur kid must of done something to it with out realising, maybe pulling its hair out, falling on it,etc etc, makin it feel uncomfortable, deffo dont put it to sleep, and did it draw any blood from ur kid???, or was it just a nip????, well i think smaller dogs tend to be a lot more vicious, like really small dogs,terriers,jack russels,etc etc. see what happens, and dont let your dog and kid play together with out you watching, kids dont understand dogs enough, but deffo dont put it asleep, either build a extension on your house for the dog, educate ur child more and keep an eye on ur child at all times when it is playing with your dog, just dont put it to sleep dude


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hard decisions man.. pets can sometimes have a strong bond to a family. I know your kid should come first but I wouldnt put my dog to sleep unless its motive was purposly intended and put anyones safety in danger. As said, the alternative on keeping him outside would be the best possible way.. other than that, give it to the piund and let another person give him another chance to be in a better home. Godd luck on your decision. It'll be a tough one...


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Have you decided what to do yet????


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

I just wanted to thank you all for your input on this situation I have. Truth be told my dog was put to sleep today at around 10:30 am. I know a lot of you don't agree with my choice, but I feel that it had to be done. I called the animal shelters, and they told me the truth being that they would take my dog, but would not put him up for adoption-because he has bitten a human. Wether it be one bite or a hundred, they will not allow anyone to take him home. So he would have sat in there for 10 days-then put down. The vet also thought this was the best decision, and the more Ithought about it I knew he would not have been happy with anyone else. He has been a one person dog-being me, and no one else. I feel that if he was still a puppy, everything would have worked out great. For everyone that is pissed at me...if you have kids, or someday do, you will understand my decision for doing this. I wish this upon no one. It is one of the hardest things I have had to do in my life so far, and my wife also feels the same way. She loved the dog just as much as me, she was with him when he got put down, and held his head and told him he was a good dog-and that it wasn't his fault. She also told him as she kissed him goodbye how much we loved him. For this I am grateful to her because I could not do it. She is not a mean person, or not over-reacting to what happened. She is a mother looking in the best intrest for our son...who no doubt comes first in our lives. I don't feel I will ever own a dog again because when something like this happens...it's too hard to let go. I know it's a part of life, and it will go on. Again, thanks to all for helping with my decision, and coming to terms with the inevitable. I hope nothing like this happens to anyone else, and watch for warning signs before it gets to be too late. I hold no hard feelings with my dog, and miss him very much already. RIP Hays. In the end I feel we did the right right thing. Right or wrong...we miss you Hays, and we'll see you one day. Love us...because we love you


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

oh man, that sucks....

sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

My Hays rest in peace


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry to sound like a ass, but I agree you should never own a dog again.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Very sorry...tough decision...
I didn't tell you this in my last post...We considered putting one of our doby's down prior to the last baby.
We opted out of it at the last minute.... I do understand what you went through... Our male doby was "one of those dogs" at the pound that wasn't adoptable(because he bit someone) .. they let me have him becuase of my training experience with animals. That has been 5 years ago now... hasn't bitten anyone......YET...like you said. 
It can happen to anyone...just get the wrong time and circumstance...your baby is worth that much [email protected]@!!!!
I hope you do get another animal though....I know it's not the same...I had a favorite boxer....but at age 9....I told him to sit...and he looked at me like I was lunch. Vet said he was going insane....so I put him down...
I also believe that your kids should have the wonderful experience of having pets around just like you did... 4 of my kids are adopted and it is GREAT therapy for them and the dogs.
You made the right decision to fit your circumstance.....now continue to make the right choice by finding an alternative so your kids can have pets...They deserve that opportunity.....and SO DO YOU!!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

thanks to you for raising my awareness of pets there is nothing more i could have done for this dog. he was a inside dog not a out side pened in dog i read electric meters for a living and seen the out side dog mine was not it!!!!he was a inside dog
if you were all in my shoes id let you decide the next time-----if he was to bite again would it be worth looseing my child and my dog and my life or looseing my dog that knew better then to bite the hand that feeds him? i know this dog and he was very smart and he knew he did wrong right away. just like humans do you get a second chance or do you deal with the cards your delt? i believe everything happens for a reason. wether i did right or wrong its done and nothing i can do will bring him back. i love you all and thanks for the answers wether they are what i wanted to here or not. will talk too you soon. lawrence


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Genin said:


> i voted no. hays you are definately in a tough spot here. i see my dogs as family just like you do. kids need to learn and they bother the sh*t out of dogs sometimes. when i was young i wouldn't stop messing with a family friend's german shepard and my mom said "hey leave him alone you're freakin it out." I kept bothering it and she said obviously you need to learn a lesson and let me keep it up. well the dog bit the sh*t out of my arm (tore up a bit, but no stiches needed). i learned my lesson and know that it was my fault. be logical man, it's not the dog's fault. kids need to learn and to be taught, run that by the wife.
> 
> Joe


 i know what your saying but you cant explain that to a 19 month old the next time if it happend i could go to jail and loose my wife and child over that no dog is worth that in my opinion.







what if he would have done this again and realy hurt my kid? caleb has been through enough in his life being born with a clef lip and palet after 3 surgerys he is doing well and maby 2 more when he gets older for repairs he needs no more in his life to deal with you try to explain that to a 19 month old that he cant play with his dog because he gets pissed off. i feel my dog knew better in the past he jumped on the bed or gave me some type of sign that he was getting pissed and say this didnt happen but 5 years down the road my little guy wants some one to spend the night and that friend makes the wrong move and my dog gets pisssed and rips his face off for 1 my dog has 1 bite case against my only son and 2 i did nothing about it and i get sued and lose everything i have worked for in my life. in the end its not worth it and i know that hays will always be with me.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Sorry to sound like a ass, but I agree you should never own a dog again.


 have you ever had a dog of your own from a puppy to present? and went from many homeS and women? my guess is no once you have a dog and his is a one man dog he cares about nothing else except your well being and he will hurt anyone or do anything to make shure your bond is not broken my dog was very loyal to me and he watched out for my best intrest and mine only. when you have to do somthing like this then you can talk to me.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i put my 13yr old german sheopard to sleep 3 weeks ago after her tumor ruptored near her stomach. It was the most difficult decision i had to make but she was heavily bleeding and became very lethargic. As an gs owner myself, Its hard to imagine that you would put a healthy dog to sleep after owning him for over 5 years. If you viewed the dog as a son why would you let him go after a "warning nip"? If he seriously injured your son i would understand but, like many members said you could have at least kept him outside. im sure your dog would have preferred that rather than being euthanized after one reaction.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

*edit by me*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

plonker_from_mars said:


> i dont like u now. and as i said did he actually harm ur kid or draw any blood?? if not u are 100% idiot, dogs are loyal, ur son will grow up, get into loadsa trouble, move out as soon as possible , say **** and just cause u worry by going off to other countrys and sh*t.
> you are gay. stupid kids i never want any.


Hey jerk off! Show some f*cking respect. Whether you agree or disagree with his decision show a little respect. The dude just put his dog down and your personally insulting him for a decision he made for HIS dog and family. Damn! Read the rules before you post any more crap like this!

Hays - When I was young my dog bit my lip and my mother put him down as well. He was a completely healthy dog but my mother couldnt risk the liability for this dog biting either me or one of my friends. It was one of the hardest decisions ever.

Not to sound vain, but after that dog we went on to have another dog names Max. We got him shortly after putting the other dog down....and Max turned out to be the best damned dog ever. We had to put him down very recently due to his old age and some sicknesses he was suffering from. So we recently got a new dog names Wilson and once again, that dog is a god send. So I wouldnt write off getting another dog just yet.....


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

what if he got another dog, it bit his kid, then he put another dog down again....., not worth it


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

> plonker_from_mars Posted on Nov 20 2003, 08:49 AM
> i dont like u now. and as i said did he actually harm ur kid or draw any blood?? if not u are 100% idiot, dogs are loyal, ur son will grow up, get into loadsa trouble, move out as soon as possible , say **** and just cause u worry by going off to other countrys and sh*t.
> you are gay. stupid kids i never want any.


 Show so some respect for the guy. The man had to do probably the toughest thing in his life. I have a daughter right around the same age as hays98 son, and if it would have happened to my daughter, I don't know what I would've done. It was obviously a hard desicison and show the man some respect. hays98 and I traded some fish a while ago and I can say he was a really nice guy and I am sure this decision torn him up. So, plonker do us a favor, show some respect and don't ever have kids.....









hays98 I wish all the luck to you and your family. And Xenon is right, maybe you shouldn't write off getting another dog yet. It will take time, but something to think about.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

sorry hays


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

thanks guys i knew when i posted this topic a few people would realy hate me for it and this i understand. this being a new day were all moving on we miss the dog very much and my wife gets the extra work load of cleaning food off the floor when caleb tosses it off his tray this was hayses job as he would clean the floor for us. its little thing like that you miss the most or him not greeting you at the door when you get home. if we do get another dog i will waite until caleb it 4 or 5 years old.you never know what tomorrow brings and will take it one day at a time.
thanks again and will keep you all posted on his recovery.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

First off.. I'm sorry for ur loss.

I do have to add that a life outside would definitly have been a preferable solution to putting the dog down, but at the same time I'm not in ur shoes and have not had to go down that road.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hays98 said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > i voted no. hays you are definately in a tough spot here. i see my dogs as family just like you do. kids need to learn and they bother the sh*t out of dogs sometimes. when i was young i wouldn't stop messing with a family friend's german shepard and my mom said "hey leave him alone you're freakin it out." I kept bothering it and she said obviously you need to learn a lesson and let me keep it up. well the dog bit the sh*t out of my arm (tore up a bit, but no stiches needed). i learned my lesson and know that it was my fault. be logical man, it's not the dog's fault. kids need to learn and to be taught, run that by the wife.
> ...


 It's all good lawrence, and i am truly sorry that you had to experience this. I did not mean to come off as judging you, I was just stating my opinion and as you stated before...I don't have a child. I am sure that when I have a kid I will be able to relate more; for now all I can say is sorry and keep your head up. sh*t happens and life goes on. A great phrase that helps me get by is "Shi Kin Hara Mitsu Daiko Myo". It's very hard to translate into English, but you can think of it as, "with every moment, every experience my soul learns and grows. in everything there is a lesson to be learned and taught." (remember the symbol on your leg also means perseverance).

Joe


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i remember when i was around 3 years old we had a dog that we had to give away and a few years after it died, i was not so old then but i was extremely sad and cried like hell over that dog, so i can imagine how hard and sad decsion to take, i voted no but i can understand why you choosed to put him to sleep, there is no right or wrong here.... :sad:


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Genin said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > Genin said:
> ...


 i do not take offence to anyons coments towards this topic i new what i was getting my self into by posting it here but you guys are like my second family and wanted your opinions and im very happy to get them so just to let you know im happy and hold nothing against anyones opinion. pluse thanks


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Wenn i readt your story with your wife holding your dog while putting him assleep i almost shed a tear because it reminded me of our dog who we had to put assleep because he was old and sick. I was 13 and he was 15. I can really feel your loss. Tjeerd


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

SHOW SOME RESPECT OR AT LEAST HEART, THE GUY JUST LOST HIS DOG.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MY CONDOLENCES....


----------

